# Animating Playmobil Mann Overhead Crane



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had the Playmobil Mann crane on a shelf, in my shop for two years, waiting to be motorized. For the last few weeks, I have had the opportunity to finally do it. Here are the results of my first full tests;









http://youtu.be/be_038Nl7oo

http://youtu.be/fz8zCJ7Spnc

http://youtu.be/aQP3pj0gfQo

I have two 12 volt gear motors driving the crane along the track. These are 5 revolutions per minute. The motor that drives the hook up and down and traverses the crane sideways along the overhead beam are also gear motors of the open frame type. These are about 8 revolutions per minute and also 12 volts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Moves nice and slow! Pretty vicious gear whine! Can you share more details how you added the motors and geartrains? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great fun project, Dan.... Looks like you're having a whole lot of fun with it......


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. I have four individual gear motors. One controls the hook up and down. Another, of the same open frame type, controls the traversing of the operators cab back and forth on the beam. Two more motors move the entire crane structure along the rails. The first two motors are 8 RPM. the second two are 5 RPM. 

These are the motors that control the hook and operators cab movement; 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/270834464535?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

These two motors move the entire structure;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220863622057?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 
I purchased the timing pulleys and belts here;

http://www.sdp-si.com/index.asp


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, that is really slick. I'd love to see how you fit the gear cases into the crane itself. Have you got some closeup stills showing that? (There is an Aristo MOW crane waiting for such a device in my shop.)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Here are some close up photos. The fine detailing isn't so fine. But the ten foot rule will make them look just fine.



























































































I had to cut the crank handle off of the hook line. Then I filed down the remaining part somewhat. Fortunately, the motor shaft was a tight fit into the opening it the Playmobil drum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan! I assume you added the toothed belt yourself? 

Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I did Greg. It was purchased, along with the timing pulleys from this outfit; http://www.sdp-si.com/index.asp

Myself also mounted all of the motors and built the track that the crane rides on.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I think what you did, and the helpful information you have provided will be an inspiration for others. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Nov 2011 09:51 PM 
Thanks Dan, I think what you did, and the helpful information you have provided will be an inspiration for others. 

Regards, Greg


Thanks Greg.


----------

